# miracle grow



## Antipofish (30 Dec 2011)

Hi here, can anyone tell me, Is miracle grow 100% organic potting mix available in the UK ? I noticed a member called Primous uses it and I have seen other references to it, but don't seem to be able to find it, so if anyone can tell me where i can source it, or a really good alternative that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## stan1973 (1 Jan 2012)

I bought some from Tong garden centre recently so yes it is available, it took me a while to find a garden centre that had it though.


----------



## nayr88 (1 Jan 2012)

Are they the only company selling as 100% organic potting soil?? 

I'f you cant find miracle grow look into other brands.


----------

